# What kind of shears do you use?



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I have the Kenchii scorpion curved, straights, and thinners (set). I love them all. I also have another pair of curves called Ehaso Hundeschere that I bought used, first pair. They work alright but they need to be sharpened.


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

For a finishing shear, I like the Kenchii T-Series 10" It's so smooth and gives such a velvety finish, but ANY of the higher end Kenchii's are fantastic. The Kenchii Flipper curve is a wonderful shear because you can flip it over so your curve is in either direction and it cuts just as good. It's a great shear for your tool box. 

For a bulking out shear (beveled edge) the Kenchii Scorpion (10") is a workhorse! It's going to take down that coat in a flash and is easy on the hands. 

I like the pink poodle shears, but they are to short IMO for doing large dogs. It's funny, you can use a 10" shear on a toy poodle, but it's harder to use a 7" shear on a standard


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

I like the pink poodle shears said:


> it depends on your personal grooming style. I prefer an 8.5" for almost everything. I've used a 10" on my spoo, and it's great for his legs, but I find myself going back to an 8 or 9". I've never even used a shorter shear, but I'm pretty sure I'd hate it.
> 
> I desperately need new shears though- I'm still using the $60 double ducks that I learned to groom with. I couldn't afford anything better at the time. I'm really intimidated by the prospect of buying new shears though. I really don't want to spend $200 or more on a shear I haven't even seen in person. How do you guys choose new shears?


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Savannah,

The Kenchii 5 stars are really good shears for the money, as are the Scorpions and both are very affordable. The Scorpions are at or under $100 and the 5 stars are just below to just over $100. 

I think the main thing you want to check, is the "fit". If you have small hands, you may like an off-set handle better than an even handle, as you don't have to open your grip up as far to get the full motion of the shear (opening/closing). I prefer the off-set as it doesn't fatigue my hand and I can scissor comfortably all day. Another thing, make sure your finger holes don't allow your fingers to slide in to far. You want just the tips to be "into" to the holes. Of course, you probably already know all this and I'm just rambling on, lol. 

I do like to "try on" shears before I purchase them, but I know the Kenchii line pretty good and I wouldn't be afraid to buy any of them without a test drive  Just dont' expect me to BUY any other brand with out it, lol.


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for the advice! I definitely don't have small hands (I'm 6 feet tall, and I wear size 11 shoes, lol!) so I don't anticipate any problems in that area.
I have heard a lot of good thing about Kenchii shears, I think I'll order a set. $100 is very affordable.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

I can't find ANY 10 inch shears on the Kenchii website 

I *had* a pair of straight shinobis but they were nabbed


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

I really like my Heritage Stiletto shears. Made in the US! I got the 8.5 straight and curved set for $123.00 Mind you I hand my hands on a pair of KENCHII pink poodle shears for $300, nice but I'd be afraid to use them daily and god forbid if you accidentally knocked them off the table and dropped them. 
http://www.groomersmall.com/heritage.htm
http://www.heritagecutlery.com/Pet-Grooming-Shears-Scissors.html


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> I really like my Heritage Stiletto shears. Made in the US! I got the 8.5 straight and curved set for $123.00 Mind you I hand my hands on a pair of KENCHII pink poodle shears for $300, nice but I'd be afraid to use them daily and god forbid if you accidentally knocked them off the table and dropped them.
> http://www.groomersmall.com/heritage.htm
> http://www.heritagecutlery.com/Pet-Grooming-Shears-Scissors.html


What a great price for the 2!!


----------



## katsdogworld (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm saving up for some of those ann Martin scissors I keep hearing groomers rave about:http://www.legacyshears.com


----------



## BulletBrown (Feb 5, 2010)

I find the Kenchi shears just too heavy for my hand, I prefer the Geib shears for my standards. I have a really cheap pair of really old 6 inch Miller's Forge that use on my toy poos.....I have some really expensive ones for them too, but I always seem to go back to my 'oldie, but goode' shears, lol....


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

thestars said:


> I really like my Heritage Stiletto shears. Made in the US! I got the 8.5 straight and curved set for $123.00 Mind you I hand my hands on a pair of KENCHII pink poodle shears for $300, nice but I'd be afraid to use them daily and god forbid if you accidentally knocked them off the table and dropped them.
> http://www.groomersmall.com/heritage.htm
> http://www.heritagecutlery.com/Pet-Grooming-Shears-Scissors.html


I ordered my set today! Shipping was only $11.00 too, that's not bad. I am excited to be getting a decent set for the every now and then times.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

I am using Chris Christenson (don't know the style but they are 9" straights) for my everyday shears. I get into a groove and use one pair for months, then decide I want to go back to another one. My other favorites because they FIT without rubber inserts are Geib Cheetahs. I have had every one at one time. I end up giving them away or trading them. But I think I am set right now. My wish list ones are the red ones from Geib and the Les Pooch ones


----------

